# ISO Chuka Iidako recipe... Japanese/Chinese baby octopus/scallop recipe



## Ardor (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay... Well, i have never seen it before in Chinese restaurants, but they are everywhere in sushi restaurants. It looks like some sort of baby octopus maybe marinated and stewed in some thing. A restaurant i went to wrote there that it is baby scallops... I really want the recipe to these little things...
Here's what they look like


----------



## Ardor (Aug 13, 2006)

There's definitely sesame seed/oil... but what is that red smoky sauce? It is not spicy in the least bit...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2006)

The only thing I can tell you for sure is that those are NOT scallops.  Definitely baby octopi.  As far as the sauce, it might be a sweet chili sauce like that used in many Thai dishes.  It's sort of hot/sweet, but definitely not very spicy.  Thai/Chinese/Japanese cultures trade on a lot of their home ingredients.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 3, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> The only thing I can tell you for sure is that those are NOT scallops.  Definitely baby octopi.  As far as the sauce, it might be a sweet chili sauce like that used in many Thai dishes.  It's sort of hot/sweet, but definitely not very spicy.  Thai/Chinese/Japanese cultures trade on a lot of their home ingredients.


The recipe is also applied on scallops and sometimes jellyfish.

I suspect a sweet and sour sauce... but i have no access to these little things for now... in a few months i will "research" these things deeply =P


----------

